# Mirror Image



## Ferin (Nov 26, 2008)

I love this picture I got of my two boys!




Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister, my show gelding, is on the left and Country Star Buddy Jewel, my stallion, is on the right. Twister is Buddy's sire. These two boys mean the world to me and I was so excited when I got this shot of them.






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hairicane (Nov 26, 2008)

I just LOVE your boys!!! What a wonderful photo of them. Anytime you get tired of looking at them just send them on my way. I could look at those 2 all day long.


----------



## Mona (Nov 27, 2008)

This is another one I replied to last night that was lost when the forum went buggy! I had to do a double-take before I reallized that was in fact 2 different horses!! BEAUTIFUL photo!!


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 27, 2008)

Wonderful picture



Gorgeous boys


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous Boys!



Really neat photo! WOW

Happy Thanksgiving!

~Sandy


----------



## kaykay (Nov 27, 2008)

what an awesome pic! I so love wauk a way ponies


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow I love your boys








Very neat pic.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous guys, wonder what it would look like without the fence in the photo?


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 27, 2008)

Pretty neat pix there of some handsome dudes.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful picture. You have every right to be proud of it and those gorgeous horses.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 27, 2008)

ChrystalPaths said:


> Gorgeous guys, wonder what it would look like without the fence in the photo?


I agree, they are gorgeous boys and without the fence I think it would look something like this:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah! Lori gorgeous! Imagine what they'd be saying to each other!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 27, 2008)

ChrystalPaths said:


> Ah! Lori gorgeous! Imagine what they'd be saying to each other!


I think its "wanna dance?"


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful horses, both...


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 27, 2008)

ooohh droul!!!

so beautiful


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 27, 2008)

The more I look at the pic it says "don't blink first"


----------



## sammyelle (Nov 27, 2008)

Gorgeous photo and gorgeous horses!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 27, 2008)

Dang, thats AWESOME!!! Don't ya want to sell one?????

Great Job, they are beautiful!!!

Joyce


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow they are both beautiful boys! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Candice (Nov 28, 2008)

Life is rough at your house having to look at them huh? LOL They are Gorgeous!! Awesome shot!! I'd be framing that one.

I love your boys


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 28, 2008)

*WOW!!! Gorgeous their identical MUST LUV PINTOS









!*

Get it, colorful words, pinto colorful... ok so you dont


----------



## Ferin (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your sweet comments on Twister and Buddy. They mean alot to me!







MiLo Minis said:


> ChrystalPaths said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous guys, wonder what it would look like without the fence in the photo?
> ...


WOW!!! OH! That looks great!



The fence was the one thing that always bugged me in that picture. You did an amazing job of taking it out. Thank you!!! May I use your version of the picture?


----------



## tnovak (Nov 29, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW!!! OH! That looks great!



The fence was the one thing that always bugged me in that picture. You did an amazing job of taking it out. Thank you!!! May I use your version of the picture?

Of course you can - they're your horses and its your picture and I just had to see what it would look like without the fence


----------



## twister (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow those are gorgeous horses and that is an awesome photo especially since Lori took the fence out.






Yvonne


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice not dad and son but look

they both had a small star[cant see on the 2006 foal in pic tho ] both are silver bay half sibling one is from 2006 and one is from 2006!!!!!!! dont look alike in this pic tho

2006 foal:





2008 foal:


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]WOW is all I can say









I have been in love with Twister ever since I first laid eyes on him! Now I have two to drool over LOL!![/SIZE]

They are spectacular








Joy


----------

